# iTrade Gain/Loss summary



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

They've changed this over the years, but iTrade's Gain/Loss summary and T5008 (or something effectively like a T5008) can be found here:

From the default "Account Details" tab, go over to the "Transaction History" tab. Now filter by *Trading Summary*, and you'll get the entire year's Trading Summary.

Also, go to the "Realized Gain/Loss Tab" and click 2015 to see the full year. Click Download Details and you can get a PDF file from it; this shows all positions, their adjusted cost base, and the realized gain/loss. A very nice document that you'll need to calculate your capital gains and losses on your tax return.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

They've changed their interface slightly this year, but this useful document is still in there.

Start from the iTrade "Account Details" web page, the default view for your account. From there, click the *Realized Gain/Loss* tab.

Under the Date Range, click 2016.

You'll now see all gains/losses for the year which can be used directly for your capital gain/loss calculations. To get a nice PDF copy of this to save for your records, hover over *Download Details* and you will see both PDF and CSV options. You can click these to save to your records.

I like keeping a PDF copy for an easy paper trail in case CRA wants to see my calculations.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> They've changed this over the years, but iTrade's Gain/Loss summary and T5008 (or something effectively like a T5008) can be found here ...


TDDI has taken the "T5008" label off of the annual trading summary and is now providing a sell only version that is labeled as a T5008. I haven't downloaded what CRA has but wouldn't be surprised if CRA has individual T5008 slips for each investment sold.


Is iTrade's a summary or individual slips?


Cheers


*PS*

From what other's have written, regardless of broker - one should keep an eye out for when the cost base is likely wrong (ex. journaling over to USD accounts, transfers in from another broker/agent).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> TDDI has taken the "T5008" label off of the annual trading summary and is now providing a sell only version that is labeled as a T5008. I haven't downloaded what CRA has but wouldn't be surprised if CRA has individual T5008 slips for each investment sold.


Ah, you're right. There's a funny looking TDDI "T5008" that only has the proceeds.



> Is iTrade's a summary or individual slips?


iTrade does not produce anything explicitly called T5008, but provides these two online. They are both summaries.

*Realized Gain/Loss Security Summary*: Shows each security you sold in the year, the proceeds, book value, and Realized Gain / Loss. This document is really nice because it has all the info needed to directly fill in Schedule 3, capital gain/loss. It even has the historical book value from whenever you acquired it. They've calculated book value correctly for bonds.

*2016 Trading Summary*: A list of all securities bought & sold in the year. I'm not sure how useful this one is. For the bonds I hold, they have mixed up accrued interest into the settlement amount, so this can't be used as cost base.


So, as has always been the case ... I must use my own spreadsheet.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Ah, you're right. There's a funny looking TDDI "T5008" that only has the proceeds.


 ... and that will be in addition to the annual trading summary that used to have the T5008 label which includes both proceeds and buys - if it is like what I received as well as what others posted.




james4beach said:


> ... iTrade does not produce anything explicitly called T5008 ...


Interesting ... being a "T" form, I would have though that like the T3 & T5 forms, it would be a requirement to produce them.




james4beach said:


> ... *Realized Gain/Loss Security Summary*: Shows each security you sold in the year, the proceeds, book value, and Realized Gain / Loss. This document is really nice because it has all the info needed to directly fill in Schedule 3, capital gain/loss. It even has the historical book value from whenever you acquired it. They've calculated book value correctly for bonds.


Interesting ... it gives a second source to check.

I always start with my spreadsheet and use whatever other sources to confirm or identify what to ask about.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> Interesting ... being a "T" form, I would have though that like the T3 & T5 forms, it would be a requirement to produce them.


Maybe I should have said, I did not receive one. Their tax pamphlet also does not list T5008 as one of the forms that iTrade investors will receive.

It could be that they produce them internally or for the CRA.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Be very, very careful with iTrade's realized gain/loss summary. They will NOT have the correct Book Value for any shares journalled between USD and CAD accounts. They use the forex in place on the day of journaling, not the Settlement Date. I have argued with them on more than one occasion about this faux pas. It is a disservice to people that use this summary blindly! I think every brokerage screws this up.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh wow - thanks for that warning.

I always check all of this info. My own trade records are the basis for all my tracking, anyway.


----------

